# Kujo.



## WhisperedLitany

Stats:
Name: Kujo
Born on March 9th, 2008
Parents: Disciple x Scorpion
Shipped over to MN from CA
produced at ironcrosskennels.com




































Please don't be too harsh with critique. I wasnt thinking very well that day and my ISO was on 1600 for most of the photos, so i had to run them through Neat Image to get rid of some of the pixelation.
I'm a huge pitbull fan, so please dont bash kujo.


----------



## delizo23

hey. nice pitbull. im a pitbull fan also, i have a puppy pitbull mix.


----------



## Soocom1

What a cutie!!!!  (lol...)   Actually nice shots, and nice work.... 

(I have 3 mutts of my own)..


----------



## gators12707

nice! and great clarity for an iso1600 haha. in a way you owe it to that for the clarity of the water droplets though. your shutter speed must've been lightning quick


----------

